# Another Major thread.



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

:angry:
Snuggles!


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Shai Gar said:


> :angry:
> Snuggles!


Angry snuggles? No, thanks.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Night, what Technology Major should I go with?*


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

not angry snuggles!:angry:


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

BadWolf said:


> *Night, what Technology Major should I go with?*


Robotics? You can combine psychology and technology by designing the intelligence unit. Plus, you can tinker with the rest of the body to include other features, like grenade launchers and flamethrowers, then mass produce them to take over the world. 

Oh, did I say that out loud? 



Shai Gar said:


> not angry snuggles!:angry:


You confuse me and contradict yourself, unless you are not being clear about something. You are making an angry face, but claim "not angry." Eh?


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Llixgrijb said:


> Robotics? You can combine psychology and technology by designing the intelligence unit. Plus, you can tinker with the rest of the body to include other features, like grenade launchers and flamethrowers, then mass produce them to take over the world.


*That actually sounds like a plan because I love Robots. It would help me create my MaidBot. Any other suggestions?

PI license, Robotics Degree, Psychology Degree.

Hi-Tech Sherlock Holmes. 
*


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

BadWolf said:


> *That actually sounds like a plan because I love Robots. It would help me create my MaidBot. Any other suggestions?
> 
> PI license, Robotics Degree, Psychology Degree.
> 
> ...


Um, cyberpunk. That pretty much sums up that last "sentence." 

Others? Hmmm, thinking...if you want to do business strategy, you could go for a math minor, with a particular focus on game theory (at the very least, take one or two classes on game theory), and a double major in psychology and economics, particularly behavioral economics. Still trying to think of some more with psych and tech. Brain-computer interfaces, perhaps. You'd need a strong physiological aspect through neuroscience, probably. 

An excellent book to read (though it has nothing to do with career or major options, just the intersection of robotics, intelligence, and other related topics) is Godel, Escher, Bach. And if you're itching to start on some classes, MIT has an awesome index of resources from classes there. It's under the name MIT OpenCourseWare. They have the most extensive library of resources of all the OCW participant schools, in just about every class offered at MIT. 
MIT OpenCourseWare | Economics | 14.127 Behavioral Economics and Finance, Spring 2004 | Home
MIT OpenCourseWare | Electrical Engineering and Computer Science | 6.034 Artificial Intelligence, Fall 2006 | Home
MIT OpenCourseWare | Electrical Engineering and Computer Science | 6.370 Robocraft Programming Competition, January (IAP) 2005 | Home
MIT OpenCourseWare | Economics | 14.12 Economic Applications of Game Theory, Fall 2005 | Home
Some related courses. You can download the material, notes, exercises, tests, and some even have video of the lectures.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Llixgrijb said:


> Um, cyberpunk. That pretty much sums up that last "sentence."


*Hehe. Yep.*


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

If I was you I would go for Internet Technology plus Law and Business admin. You seem nearer ENTJ, perhaps ENTP with a lowish Perception. 

I was just looking in the jobs section and there is a current demand in England for Internet computer experts, using the programs, but some programming might come in. I wish I was younger and could pursue this route, although as an INTP it is not quite my cup of tea.


----------

